# Christmas Card Exchange



## jduwall (Aug 7, 2009)

We used to do a Christmas card exchange in the past and I loved it. It is so nice to see all thoses cards hanging up. Anyone else wanna play??

If so, please just add your address to this post mine is:

Jennifer Duwall
438 Rehobath Church Rd
Perryopolis, PA 15473:stars::snow:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm in too.... I so much enjoyed all TGS Christmas cards I've received in the past as well as sending them out 

Liz Haroldson
205 Sugar Run Rd
Shelocta, PA 15774


----------



## Rogersfarm (Jan 24, 2010)

*our address*

RogersFarm
8487 Interstate 10 E.
Orange , Tx 77630


----------



## mistyblue (Nov 13, 2008)

I think I still have the list from last year, if so I will be sending out cards this weekend. I loved getting them in the mail.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I'll join in! And thank you to those who have already sent me cards! That was very sweet of you! 

KW Farms
310 N. Barkes Rd.
Wapato, WA 98951


----------



## Bambi (Jun 10, 2012)

B.Iles
P.O.Box 2285
Aptos,California 95001


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

How great!

12 Germain Road
Tabernacle, NJ
08088


----------



## riaketty (Feb 22, 2009)

I never pass up opportunities to send and get mail!
Hope it's okay I don't have a ton of posts but I've been on here for years...

Ket Doran
11545 Cattail Road
Millersport OH 43046


----------



## RedGate (Dec 7, 2012)

Me too! Me too! So excited to send you guys mail 

Anna G.
P.O. Box 10
Fayette, Al 35555


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Anyone else?


----------



## riaketty (Feb 22, 2009)

Speak now! All of mine are going out today!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Mine too! Anyone else wanta join in? :shades:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I would love to, I am just so busy that I did nto even get them out to family. 

this has been a really rough year for us. 

I have received several and thank you so much, I do love getting them.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

lol ok so I am the bad late Christmas person this year. . . yup I just sent cards out today. I always try to time it for people getting them right at Christmas but I may have cut it a bit close this year.

Oh PS sorry I have horrible hand writing. I actually get to blame it on my parents because when I was little I was changed from being left handed to right handed so now I have chicken scratches for writing with either hand, but it's the thought that counts


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I mailed a bundle on Tuesday.... Hope they arrive at their destinations soon! :hug:


----------



## riaketty (Feb 22, 2009)

I've gotten a bunch already! My kids love opening them for me and ooo-ahhing over the cards. :lovey:


----------



## WillowGem (Aug 3, 2011)

Well darn it! 
I just saw this thread today, too late to join in, but maybe next year.
I am enjoying the Secret Santa though!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I wasn't able to get cards out at a reasonable time frame, so sorry everyone! Thanks for the cards I have received though we greatly appreciate it! 
We got so far behind this year, I typically try to get my cards out sooner. Most of my family will end up getting theirs at our house tomorrow, or sent with their gifts with the relatives that come tomorrow.


----------



## jduwall (Aug 7, 2009)

I just wanted to thank everyone for all the beautiful cards. It is so wonderful to feel so loved. I truly hope everyone has a splendid 2013. Hopfully I will see you all at some of the shows.

Jennifer
dwarf nigis


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank you all so much! Opening up the mailbox and seeing cards from TGS members made my Holiday that much better! :hug:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I wanted to thank all, that sent me the beautiful Christmas cards. It has been a hard time for me and I was thrilled to receive them. 
Sadly I didn't get cards sent this year, I am so sorry and I feel really bad


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Thanks everyone for the cards this year!


----------

